# Felletin



## Will L (7 mo ago)

Good evening. Looking at potentially purchasing a property in Felletin, Limousin. 

Would be grateful for any insight to this area/town. It is not an area we are overly familiar with but have seen a house we like. Are there any forum members live around that area?

Thanks in advance. 

W


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Given the huge number of towns in France (well over 30,000) I had to take a look on a map to see the area you are considering. Felletin appears to be about half way between Limoges and Clermont-Ferrand, in some fairly rural area. (Potentially quite lovely but rather remote.) Other than the aforementioned towns, the closest "larger" towns seem to be Montluçon ti the north, and Brive la Gallarde to the south (well, further down the A20 from Limoges heading toward Cahors). 

Not knowing the area myself, I would give some thought to how long a drive you'll have to any of the towns mentioned above, since those are the towns where you are most likely to find shopping, medical services and other specialized services. But let's see if we can flag down someone who is a bit closer to this area who may be able to give you some information.


----------



## Poloss (Feb 2, 2017)

Good evening Will L! As I recall, Felletin is a small town with narrow paved streets and a very lively street market on Fridays.
The climate is harsher than on the western side of the Creuse department where we live because of the proximity with mountains.
Parts of the town are built on hillsides with steep little winding streets.
There's plenty of ivy, moss and greenery on the old stones proof that the weather is often cold and wet.
Felletin wakes up in the summer but it's not very lively the rest of the year.
The organic farmers and other people from the alternative lifestyle scene who live up on the Millevaches plateau liven up the town on market day.
***

Not so far south is a fair-sized military base at la Courtine which can be noisy when they do manouvers...
There's a decent hospital further south at Ussel, motorway access and a wider range of shops than you'll find in Aubusson which is the nearest town to Felletin.
If you're property hunting, you'll be looking at offers from the Marcon agency in Aubusson.
They've made a lot of money these last two years with the rural property sales boom
and like many other agencies, new properties for sale are relatively scarce.
Even before covid, I didn't appreciate their technique - the photos in the ads often cut out eyesores or power lines, major roads etc. They're always in a hurry, blasé and stressed but it's the major agency so...

*** This paragraph jumped down from above 
Recently the SNCF station buildings in Felletin have been renovated to house community artistic and social projects.
I appreciate the "ressourcerie" named Court Circuit up near the cemetery which is very well organised and sells all kinds of second hand items.


----------

